# Customs Duties



## kenntak (Nov 19, 2016)

We will be moving to Italy later this year. We have some jewelry and a coin collection that we want to carry with us when we arrive. While we are Italian citizens, we are obviously not yet residents. I have two questions.

1. I have seen some sites that say that you can only get the one time-duty exemption to move over your household goods could after you have become a resident (which if true, can't apply). Is that the case?

2. Assuming that we can't get the exemption, can someone direct me to information that can help in getting through customs. All of the stuff we are taking was acquired many years ago, and we no longer have many receipts. How did you handle such a situation?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are Italian citizens and have been registered in your consulate's AIRE for at least one year, the consulate will provide you with paperwork to bring your entire household to Italy duty free. If you don't qualify for the exemption, I would not bother bringing ANY household goods to Italy. I recommend travelling light. Bring only necessities and start over when you get here. Jewelry and coins you can bring with you on the plane and there should be no problem bringing that into Italy.


----------



## kenntak (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you for you advice Italia-Mx. We are registered in AIRE for at least one year. I will try to limit as much as possible what we take.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

kenntak said:


> 1. I have seen some sites that say that you can only get the one time-duty exemption to move over your household goods could after you have become a resident (which if true, can't apply). Is that the case?


That's not correct. In theory if you don't become resident they can charge you. But you get the paperwork from the AIRE.


----------



## kenntak (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Nick, that makes more sense. I am contacting the Italian Consulate now.


----------

